

How do image hosting websites stop illegal images from being uploaded? - Scuzz

How do image sharing websites such as imgur, photobucket and imgFap keep out illegal images?<p>Do they have a team of moderators keeping an eye on things or is there some type of algorithm they use to detect the images?
======
Piskvorrr
They don't. Recommended reading: DMCA safe harbor provision
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Millennium_Copyright_A...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Millennium_Copyright_Act#Title_II:_Online_Copyright_Infringement_Liability_Limitation_Act)
and related. In other words, things get taken down by nastygrams from lawyers,
not by algorithm.

Note that images may be "illegal" for approximately ten bazillion different
reasons, and most of those reasons can't be determined algorithmically - from
copyright infringement to pornography (famously defined as "I know it when I
see it").

------
opless
They usually have a "report photo" link.

I assume a human may review the reports and wields the ignore/delete/banhammer
as appropriate.

If I were to build one, I'd ensure I kept a hash/perceptual hash (see phash
and friends) of removed images so they'd get put in the queue/automatically
rejected as appropriate.

------
kfcm
Companies can have teams of content moderators or reviewers, whether employees
or outsourced.

Good article is here:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/19/technology/19screen.html?_...](http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/19/technology/19screen.html?_r=0)

